# Glow plugs Hyundai Santa Fe



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hi all

Got the 2004 Santa Fe in the garage today, its been bad starting in the cold and needs the glow plugs replacing.

The garage has called, three of the plugs have been removed but the fourth one snapped and left the heating element in the head :doublesho

I dont know much about engines to be honest but the mechanic says its bad.
He is trying to free it and will let me know.

What can i expect if it can't be removed?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

We have a motoring section here dude, you might get some better help there. This be detailing chat 

http://detailingworld.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=184

Doesn't sound good though, hopefully he'll be able to remove it, good luck


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

rtjc said:


> We have a motoring section here dude, you might get some better help there. This be detailing chat
> 
> http://detailingworld.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=184
> 
> Doesn't sound good though, hopefully he'll be able to remove it, good luck


Opps sorry, can my thread be moved to the correct area, not having a good day


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Was it snapped or did they snap it. If they did its down to them to fix.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Opps sorry, can my thread be moved to the correct area, not having a good day


It's ok bud, a mod might move it for you. I've seen this happen on a couple of other cars and fortunately they were able to remove and replace. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

rtjc said:


> It's ok bud, a mod might move it for you. I've seen this happen on a couple of other cars and fortunately they were able to remove and replace. Fingers crossed.


Great thanks makes me feel better. Did the head have to come off?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hasan1 said:


> Was it snapped or did they snap it. If they did its down to them to fix.


Not sure mate. He said it may have been cross threaded, i have never had them replace and the service history does not state they have, need to see what happens.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Not on the occasions i know, as far as i am aware. Was on an older Mercedes V Class/Vito engine. Would obviously vary depending on the engine but hopefully they can sort it for you. I'd probably be googling away like crazy looking up info.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

:thumb:


rtjc said:


> Not on the occasions i know, as far as i am aware. Was on an older Mercedes V Class/Vito engine. Would obviously vary depending on the engine but hopefully they can sort it for you. I'd probably be googling away like crazy looking up info.


I am 

Most say head has to come off, some say start the engine :doublesho

Dont think thats a good idea!

The garage i use had been great over the years, fingers crossed


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

He can't get the plug out, can't be drilled becasue of the position in the engine so head has to come off 

Will be about £500 which i don't have.

He says he can screw the top of the glow plug back on in the meantime until i can get it fixed, says its safe enough to do so.

Thanks for all your help all :thumb:


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Mate, Glow plugs will not break on their own. Garage to fix FOC. And £500.00 to remove a cylinder head, he really knows how to take the pi$$.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

The Pan Man said:


> Mate, Glow plugs will not break on their own. Garage to fix FOC. And £500.00 to remove a cylinder head, he really knows how to take the pi$$.


He says thats including all seals / bolts etc.

I have used the garage for about 10 years and never had a problem, the car is still there now so will call and see what he says.
:thumb:


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> He can't get the plug out, can't be drilled becasue of the position in the engine so head has to come off
> 
> Will be about £500 which i don't have.
> 
> ...


So, he wants to leave a broken piece of metal loose in the engine combustion chamber area, using the rest of the glowplug as a cap effectively and says that is okay? What happens when the engine runs, the alloy head expands quicker than the carbon glowplug "heater" and the loose bit then falls into the engine when it stops? Also, what happens if the broken part of the top of the glowplug short circuits and blows the glowplug relay? Who pays then?

I understand that glowplugs do break when removed, especially if they have not been changed for a long period. CDTi-engined Vauxhalls are one example I know of, and the correct way to remove them is to warm the engine up first to aid removal, but if it breaks, it HAS to be removed properly.

When I change glowplugs for people (as a private individual as I am not a "qualified" mechanic), I always make sure they know that the risk exists and roughly what the worst-case scenario is should that happen, and the rough costs involved. To date, everyone has accepted this, and has been successful, but that risk is still there.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

iansoutham said:


> So, he wants to leave a broken piece of metal loose in the engine combustion chamber area, using the rest of the glowplug as a cap effectively and says that is okay? What happens when the engine runs, the alloy head expands quicker than the carbon glowplug "heater" and the loose bit then falls into the engine when it stops? Also, what happens if the broken part of the top of the glowplug short circuits and blows the glowplug relay? Who pays then?
> 
> I understand that glowplugs do break when removed, especially if they have not been changed for a long period. CDTi-engined Vauxhalls are one example I know of, and the correct way to remove them is to warm the engine up first to aid removal, but if it breaks, it HAS to be removed properly.
> 
> When I change glowplugs for people (as a private individual as I am not a "qualified" mechanic), I always make sure they know that the risk exists and roughly what the worst-case scenario is should that happen, and the rough costs involved. To date, everyone has accepted this, and has been successful, but that risk is still there.


Cheers for the info. Yes i was also worried about the "broken" part falling into the engine as you say is the car is still with the garage as i don't want to drive it as you say.

The work to remove the head will start next week once i have spoken about a few things with them.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The thing is the mechanic didn't seize it in the head did he . Its no ones fault things like this happen . I usually have a feel and if it feels like it may snap walk away , sometimes though things strip , snap etc it just can't be helped


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

We al know that they can sieze or snap but I say again £500 to remove the head, REALLY Without knowing the actual car it's never much more than 1 hour to remove a cylinder head, so IMO the price is way out of propotion to the actual job.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

£500 is about right, , remove inlet and exhaust manifolds, drain coolant, remove head, replace head gasket, cambelt, water pump etc, machine out/remove remnants of old glow plug then refit. 
OP the snapped glow plug is fine to be left where it is, it's not floating round the combustion chamber it will be screwed into the head and only snapped where the thread comes out of the head.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bigmc said:


> £500 is about right, , remove inlet and exhaust manifolds, drain coolant, remove head, replace head gasket, cambelt, water pump etc, machine out/remove remnants of old glow plug then refit.
> OP the snapped glow plug is fine to be left where it is, it's not floating round the combustion chamber it will be screwed into the head and only snapped where the thread comes out of the head.


Cheers for the info, its getting fixed as we speak, should come in about £450 when finished, happy to get it fixed just expense i was'nt planing on.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The Pan Man said:


> We al know that they can sieze or snap but I say again £500 to remove the head, REALLY Without knowing the actual car it's never much more than 1 hour to remove a cylinder head, so IMO the price is way out of propotion to the actual job.


an hour what heads have you removed lately ? and if its £500 inc parts thats really not bad


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> an hour what heads have you removed lately ? and if its £500 inc parts thats really not bad


Hi, yes the quote included all parts, re using timing belt as it was only replaced last year and only done 16000 miles.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

i would run up to temp/hot and see if the bit pops out,:driver:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

tones61 said:


> i would run up to temp/hot and see if the bit pops out,:driver:


He tried that, no joy


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tbf the price is ok however I wouldn't re use the cam belt they are pennies so fit a new one why it is there


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Smithey1981 said:


> Tbf the price is ok however I wouldn't re use the cam belt they are pennies so fit a new one why it is there


I know, was going to get a new one but only sold as a kit at £185+vat and really can't pay any more. I know i prob should tho.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

The belt is available separate from the kit euro car parts sell it so most motor factors will


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.onlineautomotive.co.uk/Hyundai_Santa Fe_Timing Belt Kits.aspx


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cheers, didnt know that for £13 its well worth replacing, will get it done.

Cheers again for the info much apprecaited.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

and i hate to say it but i wouldnt replace the belt without the idlers and tensioner , it will cost way more than £185 if any of those bits fail


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i would go full kit too, way cheaper than engine repairs and its usually tensioners that fail, rather than the belt..


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

thats if the idlers and tensioners werent replace last time - if they were id reuse them and use a new belt


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> thats if the idlers and tensioners werent replace last time - if they were id reuse them and use a new belt


last time?.. chances are its still the original..


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> thats if the idlers and tensioners werent replace last time - if they were id reuse them and use a new belt


Hi, yes they were, it was a full kit the last time.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

in that case at 16k id reuse them but use a new belt


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Car all done, new belt, gasket set some bolts (tension bolts or something) new glowplugs all in at £400 so not to bad.
Going to collect in a bit, will need a wash now if been away for a week.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad to hear its all sorted


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Lets hope they've torqued them up properly and not over tightened them. Did mine on the focus last week and needed a 2ft breaker bar to crack two of them off, the torque should've been 4nm!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Lets hope they've torqued them up properly and not over tightened them. Did mine on the focus last week and needed a 2ft breaker bar to crack two of them off, the torque should've been 4nm!


Sure they will, used the same garage and the same guy for the last 10 years :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Lets hope they've torqued them up properly and not over tightened them. Did mine on the focus last week and needed a 2ft breaker bar to crack two of them off, the torque should've been 4nm!


Christ you were brave they usually snap if they are like that . I've refuse to do them on some cars due to the fact they strip the threads or snap


----------

